# Digestive system disorders



## nori641 (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi every body at IBS forum

My son 28 years old living with unknown digestive disorders many years and have many symptoms

that the same of individuals whom having IBS. At last made 3 stool tests found Blastocystis hominis (type of parasite or bug) in the stool. After taking medication for 10 days he felt new person and all the symptom disappeared . The problem in US hospitals or

private clinics is most of doctors DON'T BELEIVE THAT THIS PARASITE CASING DIGESTIVE DISEASE.

So before you do any thing like take any over counter drugs or herb or change diet .>>>>> send your stool for testing and

detection for intestinal parasites and other organisms. Our ancient people said: Stomach is home of diseases and home

of me medicine.

My wishes for healing all people in this forum

Nori641

Denver,CO,80231


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the name of that microbe. I found this interesting -

Most cases of the infection appear to become diagnosed as irritable bowel syndrome, according to studies from Denmark

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blastocystis#cite_note-STENSVOLD_2009-15

http://journals.cambridge.org/action/displayAbstract?fromPage=online&aid=6191208

But, I hope this will not be followed by any please click this link and eat this magical plant kind of stuff.


----------

